

A kind of map/reduce using CTE's - jc00ke
http://jc00ke.com/2014/09/09/a-kind-of-map-reduce-in-sql/

======
woah
Wonder how this would look in MongoDB

~~~
jc00ke
Probably much more mappy and reducey ;)

Actually, I'd be curious to see this done in another system too.

